# Beginners' Guide to Nic Salts



## Hooked (16/7/19)

This is a most informative article published by Ruthless Vapor on their website. It's somewhat difficult to quote it, but you can read it here.

It discusses the following:

The difference between freebase nic and nic salts
Why nic salts use low wattage devices
Are nic salts suitable for you?
Are nic salts economical?
Pros and Cons of nic salts

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr (16/7/19)

Hooked said:


> This is a most informative article published by Ruthless Vapor on their website. It's somewhat difficult to quote it, but you can read it here.
> 
> It discusses the following:
> 
> ...


Thank you 
Definitely worth the read

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

